# 120mm fan on 70mm fan heatsink



## diduknowthat

Antec is sending me a free 120mm tricool fan because the one that came with my case was being stupid. But now it's fine, so I'm thinking of rigging the 120mm fan onto my heatsink (with a stock 70mm fan) so the computer would be overall cooling. Anyone with modding experience care to enlighten me on the best way of getting the fan to fit? I don't want to buy any adapters.


----------



## PC eye

You wouldn't have to worry about buying an adapter since the ones generally seen are for 120mm to fit 80mm. The largest fans seen in use on hsf are 92mm for obvious reasons like the lack of space. Your best option there is to save the 120mm fan Antec is sending you to increase the overall air flow throughout the case. That will do more to bring all temps down somewhat.

 Installing a good Zalman or Artic Cooling model with a larger fan on the sink plus increased air flow will see temps drop faster and more effectively. I can tell you that from going from a two 80mm case to a 140mm front intake/120mm rear exhaust model and adding two additional 120mm Antec fans on the side cover. Try seeing board temps drop from 48C to 31C and cpu temps seeing 44C down to 33C with the same hsf.


----------



## diduknowthat

My temperatures are low with with CPU at 25C, System at 24C, GPU at 42C, harddrive 0 at 27C and harddrive 1 at 29C. I really don't need that extra fan in the front of my case. 

All I want to do is put the 120mm on my 70mm fan heatsink, I don't want to buy a new heatsink either. The only reason I want to replace the 70mm fan is because the 70mm fan is REALLY loud.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I don't think you can really. Maybe if you stuck the fan on the exhuast slot on your comp and created a mold, you could suck air through the fins, but idk any other way of doing that.


----------



## Jet

PC eye said:


> The largest fans seen in use on hsf are 92mm for obvious reasons like the lack of space.



 http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=373519&prodlist=froogle

Plus _many_ others that use 120mm fans..


----------



## The_Other_One

One time I bought an 80mm to 60mm converter and put a high performace fan on my CPU.  The CPU began to overheat...  I don't know if too much air was being blocked by the converter or what, but it didn't like it.


----------



## PC eye

Jet said:


> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=373519&prodlist=froogle
> 
> Plus _many_ others that use 120mm fans..


 
 You will note that says the "latest". Some are now seeing 120mm fans and that only goes to show that installing one of those would be a better choice.



The_Other_One said:


> One time I bought an 80mm to 60mm converter and put a high performace fan on my CPU. The CPU began to overheat... I don't know if too much air was being blocked by the converter or what, but it didn't like it.


 
 It's no suprise there. When you start "jerry rigging" fans with the blades pushing air right past the hsf rather then onto it it's no wonder temps climbed. You ended up seeing a "Mickey Mouse" deal over improved results! But like I mentioned earlier once you start getting air moving by increasing the overall air flow with larger and additional fans all temps start dropping. The cooler the environment the better the temps.


----------



## Ku-sama

PC eye said:


> You will note that says the "latest". Some are now seeing 120mm fans and that only goes to show that installing one of those would be a better choice.



I've had my XP-120 for a little over a year and a half... how exactly is that new?






PC eye said:


> It's no suprise there. When you start "jerry rigging" fans with the blades pushing air right past the hsf rather then onto it it's no wonder temps climbed. You ended up seeing a "Mickey Mouse" deal over improved results! But like I mentioned earlier once you start getting air moving by increasing the overall air flow with larger and additional fans all temps start dropping. The cooler the environment the better the temps.



OR maybe the 80MM fan wasn't strong enough to force the air and fight the compression. a 80MM fan that I have by delta does about 135CFM, tell me that that wouldn't cool any processor?


----------



## Jet

PC eye said:


> You will note that says the "latest". Some are now seeing 120mm fans and that only goes to show that installing one of those would be a better choice.



Have you heard of the Thermaltake Big Typhoon? [sarcasm]It just came out a few days ago[/sarcasm]


----------



## The_Other_One

Oh trust me, if any fan was strong enough, this one was...  It had the highest CFM out of any 80mm I could find at the time.  But, I do suspect the converter killed it.  I think I know a better way for it to work.  Maybe I can rig one of my other HSF's sometime...


----------



## diduknowthat

Sooo would twisty ties and wire ties work?


----------



## Bradan

did anyone but me find using sarcasm opening/closing tags nerdy at all?


----------



## Ku-sama

Bradan said:


> did anyone but me find using sarcasm opening/closing tags nerdy at all?



I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! /sarcasm


----------



## Jet

Why thank you. I just didn't feel like I could trust PC_eye to see my inferrence .


----------

